# Royal Phoenix, Surrey - May 2013



## LittleOz (Jun 8, 2013)

My first location report so be gentle with me. I'm loving the pit but hoping this is not so dull as to fall in 

The 120 seater Royal Phoenix Chinese Restaurant closed in 2008 and appears largely untouched since. Can't find any prior history, but planning permission has been granted to demolish and build 9 houses on the site. No idea how imminent the bulldozers are as the plans were approved a couple of years ago.

Apologies for slightly shaky/flashy pix but it was pretty dark and I didn't have a tripod with me.



































Thanks for looking.


----------



## skankypants (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice first report mate,keep um coming...


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 8, 2013)

Shots are fine mate, great first report!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 8, 2013)

Nowt wrong with that report... keep 'em coming...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice find!
Thanks


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 8, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that! Great report


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 8, 2013)

Great first report,Shame about the mirror it was nice.


----------



## boxerheaven (Jun 8, 2013)

nice first report


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 9, 2013)

Not much call for a Chinese in KT20  I wonder why, eh? Probably couldn't get the 4 x 4s up to the table..... still, nice photos though.


----------



## sparky. (Jun 11, 2013)

Great pictures.. thanks for sharing


----------

